# How to shingle a roof with a change in slope?



## gtzpower (May 11, 2014)

Sorry I cannot link or embed these, so you will have to copy/paste to see them. 
i.imgur.com/lRYUcBs.jpg
i.imgur.com/blC2p2z.jpg
i.imgur.com/RTPe81r.jpg


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=how...=1083#q=gambrel+roof+flashing&tbm=isch&imgdii=_

You need a metal transition flashing between the two roof sections on a gambrel roof. That link shows a few different options. They are typically bent to match the roof pitch.


----------



## gtzpower (May 11, 2014)

Hey Thanks! "Gambrel flashing" gave me something to search for and now I see exactly what I should be doing here. Thank you so much!


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure you follow the nailing instructions to a tee.
If there nailed to high on that style roof the layers of shingle come unglued and slide down the roof.
I roof it as if it was two roofs not one, if you lay it out right you can run the shingles up that steep side and have the nail line come out at the change in pitch. Put a dab of roofing tar on the exposed nail heads.
Then install aluminum drip edging, tar paper, starter strip then run the shingles.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Joe is right. Treat is as two different roofs. No need to glue anything down. Use starter strips on the upper roof too! Let it overhang the lower roof by 1-2" the same way you did at the bottom and you'll be fine.


----------

